# controlled hunts??



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

:!:!:!How many OGFers got picked? I wanted REAL bad to get into Plum Brook. Not this year................. again. I did get in for the Mosquito Creek mzl loader hunt. Anyone have a report from Mosquito? Also got picked for the Salt Fork bow hunt. I always thought they should open up the golf course for bow. I don't know if that's what they have in mind but that would be cool. Is it too early to be gettin pumped up? Me and Rich tried to hang some stands last weekend and managed to hang one before we were drentched in sweat. That can wait a couple weeks. Hey Jeff, do ya think the pre pre rut is goin on yet? Haaaaa


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a mosquito muzzleload hunt,as well, 1-20

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

0-5 here.....I haven't had much luck at all since I was a youth applying for youth hunts.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

My boy got drawn for Mosquito youth gun season on New Years eve.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

I got into plumbrook 10/22. Second time in 3 yrs. My buddie got mosquito muzzleloader for 1/20. We are going to take each other.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Been to plum brook one time and have been trying to get back in there for the last 6 years at least. It was the best. My buddy had the buck tag and wouldn't ya know I saw at least 3 wall hangers and couldn't drop em. We counted about 50 deer between 9:00 and 1:00. Took two and got outta there because of the rain. After looking back, we should have stayed.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been there with you worminator. Last year, I didn't have a buck tag for where I was hunting...And wouldn't you know? Opening day I have a four pointer standing right under my stand and not ten minutes later, a nice eight pointer walk up sniffing where the other one had been.


----------



## mgleckler (Aug 19, 2011)

Got drawn for plumbrook this year (10-22), first time, and wouldn't you know, I can't make it that weekend, have a cruise booked with my wife and several other couples....Anyone out there drawn for a different plumbrook date that would be willing to trade dates?

Let me know, Matt at 419-822-3149


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't bewn drawn for anything, ever. I need someone elses luck!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

mgleckler said:


> Got drawn for plumbrook this year (10-22), first time, and wouldn't you know, I can't make it that weekend, have a cruise booked with my wife and several other couples....Anyone out there drawn for a different plumbrook date that would be willing to trade dates?
> 
> Let me know, Matt at 419-822-3149


Cruise... Nice!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got a Ravenna gun for 11-12-2011. Will trade you for your Plumbrook!


----------



## mgleckler (Aug 19, 2011)

Minnowhead said:


> I've got a Ravenna gun for 11-12-2011. Will trade you for your Plumbrook!


I may do that. Going to try to get ahold of the other folks drawn for plumbrook first. Give me a week or two. 

MG


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

crappiewacka said:


> My boy got drawn for Mosquito youth gun season on New Years eve.


That's a great time to be drawn! What block you in? I may be able to help you out. I've hunted in there numerous times. Son has shot a deer in there 4 yrs in a row. The key is to sit and be patient which is tough for kids to do


I have not been picked for any adult hunts in quite some time...but I'm fortunate enough to have some good property down south. Good luck to all that were drawn.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Snook, not sure which block, didn't see it on the DOW site, I guess I have to wait for the official paper work to come in the mail. I know they don't sit still, we have had many deer walk thru the areas we "should" have stayed at. Oh boy, what do you do?

I was there one year w/my oldest boy in early November, had bucks hot on does all day, but left them all there. Brought home a lot of empty 20 ga. shells though.

I'll let you know which block. Thank You!


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

My wife got drawn for Ottawa gun hunt and she's pumped! Anyone have any tips or info?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I got the salt fork archery hunt.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

phantomace08 said:


> My wife got drawn for Ottawa gun hunt and she's pumped! Anyone have any tips or info?


I hunted there about 5 years ago. Lot's of open ground with patch woods. Some area's are a little damp. Talk with the rangers and they will give you some tips on where to be. The earlier your drawn the better...seems that the deer get pushed off of there if it's hunted too much before you hunt it. Good Luck!


----------



## buckeyeguy142 (Aug 16, 2011)

Got picked for killdeer plains, don't know the first thing about this place and
still have not received anything from ODNR yet ?


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I think the only thing you get now is a email, you have to print your paperwork from the online site.
I could be wrong but that's how I see it. 
I thought I read that you can't Trade your hunts that's why I offered to give someone my sons 10/1 Mosquito hunt if they would give him their Mosquito hunt, I work that day and can't get off. 
Anyways Good Luck to everyone that got drawn (not me).


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

FireMurph said:


> I think the only thing you get now is a email, you have to print your paperwork from the online site.
> I could be wrong but that's how I see it.
> I thought I read that you can't Trade your hunts that's why I offered to give someone my sons 10/1 Mosquito hunt if they would give him their Mosquito hunt, I work that day and can't get off.
> Anyways Good Luck to everyone that got drawn (not me).


"Lottery winners will receive further instructions in the mail."

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/tabid/18729/Default.aspx


----------



## mgleckler (Aug 19, 2011)

Still want to do the trade? Let me know.


----------



## mgleckler (Aug 19, 2011)

Minnowhead said:


> I've got a Ravenna gun for 11-12-2011. Will trade you for your Plumbrook!


Minnowhead, let me know if you would still like to trade.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

buckeyeguy142 said:


> Got picked for killdeer plains, don't know the first thing about this place and
> still have not received anything from ODNR yet ?


Great place to be drawn for...lot's of deer and plenty of trophy size bucks. Good Luck!


----------



## gold_top (May 6, 2011)

phantomace08 said:


> My wife got drawn for Ottawa gun hunt and she's pumped! Anyone have any tips or info?


I live 5 miles from ottawa and know the place is full of deer.
I got drawn for the 29th of November and i am pump to finally hunt that place.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Ottawa is actually not that great. You only see the few tame deer they have. I mean there are deer there but plenty of private land that is even better than that. Anyone wanna trade salt for bow for something else? Long drive for me!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

crappiewacka said:


> "Lottery winners will receive further instructions in the mail."
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/tabid/18729/Default.aspx


Got it today, all it says is;
"Congrats, yada yada yada....
Event name
Permit date
Print your permit from Wild Ohio.......I did, just a transfer app.
That's it. No area map, no assigned section (block) numbers...nothing!
They're getting really cheap on us.
Do this, do that... All on your own.
Oh well, pot luck, I guess... Better than a sharp stick in the eye.

Anybody else get paperwork?


----------



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

A friend got Saltfork bow last year was really hard to get any info even harder to find a place you were allowed to park. We did find a few good spots before he got tired of the parking problems and the long drive and gave up. I got Ottawa anybody get Unit 8 before no map no info from DNR yet.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Igot my paper work yesterday. you have to print everything yourself. doesn't tell you what section you drew or anything. guess they tell you when you get there.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I called the other day and talked to a DNR worker. he said they give you your area when you get their. When asked why not earlier he replied the hunting is the same everywhere. I told him we always drove around our area to get a lay of the land and check it out with Google Earth. His only reply was we have an aerial map he for everyone to look at. Well in my opinion that sucks, for safety reasons I like to know where roards, property line, power lines and ponds are. 
On a bright note theirs no moon out and the temp in going to be in the 40's, yep the 40's, coldest day this season.
I'll let everyone know how we do sat night or sun.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

FireMurph said:


> I called the other day and talked to a DNR worker. he said they give you your area when you get their. When asked why not earlier he replied the hunting is the same everywhere. I told him we always drove around our area to get a lay of the land and check it out with Google Earth. His only reply was we have an aerial map he for everyone to look at. Well in my opinion that sucks, for safety reasons I like to know where roards, property line, power lines and ponds are.
> On a bright note theirs no moon out and the temp in going to be in the 40's, yep the 40's, coldest day this season.
> I'll let everyone know how we do sat night or sun.


It does suck! I like to concentrate our efforts on the block we are supposed to be in. I hate going in blind.
Hope to two have a great day!
I wish him well...


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I got drawn for Revenna on 10/29 which i can not use. Would someone be willing to trade for another adult deer hunt ?


----------

